# Bahia BLU B500 Cigar Review - Better than cheap bundles.



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

These cigars aren't too bad as a filler cigar on those days when i have more than a few smokes and don't have a clear pallate. overall a bit earthy...

Read the full review here: Bahia BLU B500 Cigar Review - Better than cheap bundles.


----------

